
Harjeet Taggar: "excited to be joining the y combinator team" - kf
http://twitter.com/Harjeet/status/7682943155
======
dawie
PG: Is this true?

~~~
rms
It seems unlikely to be false, though perhaps a misunderstanding is possible
since we're working with 140 characters. I expect there will be an official
announcement/confirmation sometime in the future.

